# downsize



## Scopa Nuova

Come si dice "downsize" (meaning a reduction in number of employees or a smaller house) di diminuzione delle dimensioni?


----------



## Pirlo

Hi,
Perhaps this: "Ridurre la forza lavoro"  -- Wait for the natives.

Regards,
Pirlo


----------



## Necsus

'Downsize' is literally 'ridimensionare', but in this case we usually say 'ridurre il/riduzione del personale'.


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Pirlo said:


> Hi,
> Perhaps this: "Ridurre la forza lavoro"  -- Wait for the natives.
> 
> Regards,
> Pirlo



Grazie Pirlo

That sounds good for a reduction in labor force but I don't think it would apply to downsizing a house.  I'm interested in both definitions.

Scopa Nuova


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Necsus said:


> 'Downsize' is literally 'ridimensionare', but in this case we usually say 'ridurre il/riduzione del personale'.



Grazie Necsus

I also would like to know how to say downsize in the context of moving to a smaller house.  Is there an equivalent In Italian?  

For Example if I want to say:

We are thinking of downsizing (our house or living quarters)

*Noi pensiamo di ridimensionare*

Scopa Nuova


----------



## Pirlo

Scopa Nuova said:


> Grazie Pirlo
> 
> That sounds good for a reduction in labor force but I don't think it would apply to downsizing a house.  I'm interested in both definitions.
> 
> Scopa Nuova



Hi,
You're welcome. I just noticed that it was in context to downsizing a house, hehe, sorry!  

Ciao,
Pirlo


----------



## Necsus

With 'house' here you mean 'business' or 'home'? In case of 'business' the expression is always the same, in case of 'home' it depends on 'what' you downsize: you can also say 'ridimensionare', if you move house reducing its dimensions... Do you have a specific sentence?


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Necsus said:


> With 'house' here you mean 'business' or 'home'? In case of 'business' the expression is always the same, in case of 'home' it depends on 'what' you downsize: you can also say 'ridimensionare', if you move house reducing its dimensions... Do you have a specific sentence?



I realized I should have given an example and added one above.

Scopa Nuova


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Pirlo said:


> Hi,
> You're welcome. I just noticed that it was in context to downsizing a house, hehe, sorry!
> 
> Ciao,
> Pirlo




Pirlo,

No problem!  You at least answered half of my question.  I'll take any help I can get.

Ciao, 
Scopa Nuova


----------



## Necsus

Scopa Nuova said:
			
		

> I realized I should have given an example and added one above.


If you are already speaking of your house you can say "pensiamo di ridimensionar*ci*", otherwise "ridimensionare la (nostra) casa" as well.


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Necsus said:


> If you are already speaking of your house you can say "pensiamo di ridimensionar*ci*", otherwise "ridimensionare la (nostra) casa" as well.




Necsus,

Yes!  That's exactly what I am looking for.

Mille Grazie
Scopa Nuova


----------



## Necsus

I'm glad of it. You're welcome!


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Necsus said:


> I'm glad of it. You're welcome!




Ciao Necsus,

One additional question if you don't mind.  

*Pensiamo di ridimensionarci *by itself doesn't distinguish if we mean upsizing or downsizing.  Could I say:

*Pensiamo di ridimensionarci più grande.  *for upsizing

*Pensiamo di ridimensionarci più piccolo.* for downsizing?

Grazie di nuova
Scopa Nuova


----------



## rocamadour

Scopa Nuova said:


> Ciao Necsus,
> 
> One additional question if you don't mind.
> 
> *Pensiamo di ridimensionarci *by itself doesn't distinguish if we mean upsizing or downsizing.  Could I say:
> 
> *Pensiamo di ridimensionarci più grande.  *for upsizing
> 
> *Pensiamo di ridimensionarci più piccolo. * for downsizing?
> 
> Grazie di nuovo
> Scopa Nuova


 
Ciao SN! 
The verb *ridimensionarsi*, properly suggested by Necsus , has the meaning of downsize, down-grade, reduce... If you want to express the opposite idea you must choose another verb (for instance *ingrandirsi*, *allargarsi*, *espandersi* = to widen, to expand, etc...).
Hope it helps!


----------



## Scopa Nuova

rocamadour said:


> Ciao SN!
> The verb *ridimensionarsi*, properly suggested by Necsus , has the meaning of downsize, down-grade, reduce... If you want to express the opposite idea you must choose another verb (for instance *ingrandirsi*, *allargarsi*, *espandersi* = to widen, to expand, etc...).
> Hope it helps!



Ciao Rocamadour,

Ci sono!  Mille grazie.

Buona giornata,
Scopa Nuova


----------



## rocamadour

Scopa Nuova said:


> Ciao Rocamadour,
> 
> Ci sono! Mille grazie.
> 
> Buona giornata,
> Scopa Nuova


You're welcome! 
Buona giornata a te.


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

> you can say "pensiamo di ridimensionar*ci*", "ridimensionare la (nostra) casa" as well.



Ridimensionare la casa = take your 100 sq mt 3 floor house, put it under a press, squeeze it, and get a 50 sq mt 2 floor house.
It doesn't make much sense.
Ridimensionarsi = put *yourself* under a press etc... sometimes, this is said to refer to one's pride, self-esteem, whishes, aspirations... ("Devi darti una ridimensionata/calmata/regolata" => behave, don't overdo, calm down, etc.)

"Pensiamo di trasferirci in una casa piu' piccola"

I also disagree that "ridimensionare" always means "rimpicciolire". Of course "ridimensionamento" in commercial/industrial terms is the politically correct version of "licenziamento di un mucchio di persone", but when I "ridimensiono un'immagine" can be both "ridurre" o "ingrandire".


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Nicholas the Italian said:


> Ridimensionare la casa = take your 100 sq mt 3 floor house, put it under a press, squeeze it, and get a 50 sq mt 2 floor house.
> It doesn't make much sense.
> Ridimensionarsi = put *yourself* under a press etc... sometimes, this is said to refer to one's pride, self-esteem, whishes, aspirations... ("Devi darti una ridimensionata/calmata/regolata" => behave, don't overdo, calm down, etc.)
> 
> "Pensiamo di trasferirci in una casa piu' piccola"
> 
> I also disagree that "ridimensionare" always means "rimpicciolire". Of course "ridimensionamento" in commercial/industrial terms is the politically correct version of "licenziamento di un mucchio di persone", but when I "ridimensiono un'immagine" can be both "ridurre" o "ingrandire".



Buon giorno Nicholas

Chi cerca, trova!

Va Beh!  Ho capito!

Che v'insegna ad essere più eloquente? ( scusa, ma mi piace la tua abilitá ad esprimersi).

Mille grazie,

Scopa Nuova


----------



## Necsus

Nicholas the Italian said:
			
		

> Ridimensionare la casa = take your 100 sq mt 3 floor house, put it under a press, squeeze it, and get a 50 sq mt 2 floor house.
> It doesn't make much sense.
> Ridimensionarsi = put *yourself* under a press etc... sometimes, this is said to refer to one's pride, self-esteem, whishes, aspirations... ("Devi darti una ridimensionata/calmata/regolata" => behave, don't overdo, calm down, etc.)
> "Pensiamo di trasferirci in una casa piu' piccola"
> I also disagree that "ridimensionare" always means "rimpicciolire". Of course "ridimensionamento" in commercial/industrial terms is the politically correct version of "licenziamento di un mucchio di persone", but when I "ridimensiono un'immagine" can be both "ridurre" o "ingrandire".


Nicholas, I don't know if you say this because you love controversy, but frankly I can't see other plausible reasons...
It's obvious that we are speaking of two different houses, it's just the concept of house that is 'ridimensionato'. And the same for 'ridimensionarsi', that means 'ridimensionare' one's own ambitions and aspirations (to a big house). 
But primarily, in my opinion, it's absolutely false and misleading to say to Italian learners that 'ridimensionare' means 'ingrandire' too. From Garzanti:
*ridimensionare* -_ v.tr. Sin. ridurre, rimpiccolire, diminuire, limitare Contr. amplificare, ampliare._
_v. tr_. [_io ridimensióno ecc_.] riorganizzare, ristrutturare in base a nuove esigenze, per lo più riducendo le precedenti dimensioni: _ridimensionare un'azienda_, _un'industria_ | (_fig_.) riportare alle giuste proporzioni, ridurre a proporzioni minori; valutare in maniera più realistica: _ridimensionare la portata di un avvenimento_; _ridimensionare le proprie ambizioni_; _ridimensionare uno scrittore_, _un artista_ ||| 
*ridimensionarsi* _v. intr. pron_. ridursi a proporzioni minori, ma più realistiche: _le sue pretese si sono ridimensionate_.


----------



## rocamadour

Necsus said:


> Nicholas, I don't know if you say this because you love controversy, but frankly I can't see other plausible reasons...
> It's obvious that we are speaking of two different houses, it's just the concept of house that is 'ridimensionato'. And the same for 'ridimensionarsi', that means 'ridimensionare' one's own ambitions and aspirations (to a big house).
> But primarily, in my opinion, it's absolutely false and misleading to say to Italian learners that 'ridimensionare' means 'ingrandire' too. From Garzanti:
> *ridimensionare* -_ v.tr. Sin. ridurre, rimpiccolire, diminuire, limitare Contr. amplificare, ampliare._
> _v. tr_. [_io ridimensióno ecc_.] riorganizzare, ristrutturare in base a nuove esigenze, per lo più riducendo le precedenti dimensioni: _ridimensionare un'azienda_, _un'industria_ | (_fig_.) riportare alle giuste proporzioni, ridurre a proporzioni minori; valutare in maniera più realistica: _ridimensionare la portata di un avvenimento_; _ridimensionare le proprie ambizioni_; _ridimensionare uno scrittore_, _un artista_ |||
> *ridimensionarsi* _v. intr. pron_. ridursi a proporzioni minori, ma più realistiche: _le sue pretese si sono ridimensionate_.


 
Condivido e sottoscrivo in toto. (compresa la prima frase )


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

Necsus said:


> Nicholas, I don't know if you say this because you love controversy, but frankly I can't see other plausible reasons...


Do I?
Se tu mi dici "sai, pensavo di ridimensionare la nostra casa", io onestamente mi metto a ridere, perche' ti immagino a cercare di sollevare i muri per portarli piu' in qua o in la' o qualcosa del genere...
Inoltre, se mi dici "bisogna ridimensionare quell'immagine", mai e poi mai darei per scontato che intendi rimpicciolirla. Ovviamente in molti altri contesti e' piuttosto scontato: ridimensionare le aspettative, ridimensionare l'incidente, ridimensionare la forza lavoro, ecc.
Probabilmente sara' la mia formazione ingegneristica a farmi pensare cosi', sta di fatto che "ridimensionare la casa" non lo suggerirei a nessun straniero che non voglia suonare vagamente ridicolo.

So, I confirm my two points, just noting that in most cases of common language "ridimensionare" actually means "to *down*size".


----------



## rocamadour

Nicholas the Italian said:


> Se tu mi dici "sai, pensavo di ridimensionare la nostra casa", io onestamente mi metto a ridere, perche' ti immagino a cercare di sollevare i muri per portarli piu' in qua o in la' o qualcosa del genere...
> Probabilmente sara' la mia formazione ingegneristica a farmi pensare cosi', sta di fatto che "ridimensionare la casa" non lo suggerirei a nessun straniero che non voglia suonare vagamente ridicolo.


 
Ciao Nicholas! 
Scusa, ma non ti sembrano un po' eccessive queste tue affermazioni? Al limite invece di metterti a ridere potresti (se proprio non hai capito  ) chiedere spiegazioni a un tuo eventuale interlocutore che usasse questa espressione... E poi, scusa - vista la tua formazione ingegneristica  - uno non potrebbe "ridimensionare" la casa per esempio dividendola e creando una seconda unità abitativa (che so io, magari da vendere/affittare o dare a un figlio che si sposa)? 
Io continuo a non vederci proprio niente di ridicolo...

Ciao!


----------



## Necsus

Nicholas the Italian said:
			
		

> So, I confirm my two points, just noting that in most cases of common language "ridimensionare" actually means "to *down*size".


I quite disagree, but I've not interest to convince anyone of my thought.
And to reassert that I'm not the argumentative one here I'll not answer back to your - in my opinion - disagreeable comment.


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

rocamadour said:


> Al limite invece di metterti a ridere potresti (se proprio non hai capito  ) chiedere spiegazioni a un tuo eventuale interlocutore che usasse questa espressione...


Ma e' chiaro che non mi metto a ridere (a meno che non sia un mio amico che voglio prendere in giro), pero' chiedo cosa intendesse dire.



> uno non potrebbe "ridimensionare" la casa per esempio dividendola e creando una seconda unità abitativa (che so io, magari da vendere/affittare o dare a un figlio che si sposa)?


"Mio figlio se ne va quindi ridimensiono casa mia"
"Mio figlio se ne va quindi cambio le dimensioni di casa mia"
"Mio figlio se ne va quindi rimpicciolisco casa mia"
Personalmente, nessuna di queste mi significa qualcosa. Al limite, se proprio devo trovare un significato, mi sembra qualcosa della serie "abbatto un paio di stanze che non mi servono piu'" (quindi la metratura complessiva diminuisce).

Ridimensionare qualcosa => cambiare le dimensioni di qualcosa, siano esse fisiche o astratte.
Ridimensionare casa = trasferirsi da una casa a un'altra piu' piccola e' un passaggio logico che mi sembra ingiustificato, tutto qua, come (per usare una frase famosa) scendimi il cane che lo piscio = fai scendere il cane che lo porto a pisciare.

"Fammi una fotocopia di questo, per favore"
"Grandezza naturale?"
"No, ridimensionala al 200%"
Non ci vedo nulla di sbagliato.


----------



## Scopa Nuova

OK!  Everybody take a deep breath!

Ho afferrato.


Buona giornata

Scopa Nuova


----------



## rocamadour

Scopa Nuova said:


> OK! Everybody take a deep breath!
> 
> Ho afferrato.
> 
> 
> Buona giornata
> 
> Scopa Nuova


 
Don't worry SN! 
Temperamento latino...  
Buona giornata a te


----------



## Necsus

Scopa Nuova said:
			
		

> OK! Everybody take a deep breath!
> Oh, don't worry... nothing serious.
> Ho afferrato.
> This is most important thing in my opinion!


----------



## Scopa Nuova

rocamadour said:


> Don't worry SN!
> Temperamento latino...
> Buona giornata a te



Si.  Conosco! Io stesso sono  Italiano (Americano-Italiano).


Ciao,

SN


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

Scopa Nuova said:


> Si. Capisco/Lo so! Io stesso sono  Italiano (italo-americano).


----------



## Scopa Nuova

I like a good debate myself.  Sometimes the moderators don't like them and intervene.

Tutto è bene quel che finisce bene!

Ciao

Scopa Nuova


----------

